# ABAP Wo finde ich den Funktionskatalog?



## SirNeo (22. Januar 2002)

Ich habe es schon einmal versucht, aber ich gebe nicht auf, ich hoffe das sich irgendjemand meldet der schon einmal ABAP programmiert hat.

Also die jetztige Frage ist einfacher, wie finde ich Funtkionsbausteine in ABAP, es muss doch irgendiwe was geben wo diese tausenden von Funktionen gelistet und beschrieben sind.

Vielleicht kennt sich da jemand mit aus.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (22. Januar 2002)

da ich nicht genau weiss was du brauchst hier einmal ein paar links:

http://help.sap.com/saphelp_45b/helpdata/de/d1/802cfc454211d189710000e8322d00/applet.htm

http://www.fh-wedel.de/~gla/sap/vorl/abap.html

tja wenn's da noch nich bei is, musste nochmal genauer sagen was du brauchst


----------



## SirNeo (22. Januar 2002)

Ja genau das habe ich gesucht jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wo ich nach Funktionen suchen muss, leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden, glaube mein Problem geht zu stark ins Detail aber ich kanns ja mal erklären, vielleicht weiß es ja jemand.
Ich bruache einen Funktionsbaustein der eine Struktur einlesen kann, sehr viel genauer ich möchte aus einer Datei in der der Aufbau einer Bilanzstruktur steht per Funktion einfügen und so die neue Struktur speichern. 

Habe mal per Debugging das eigentliche Programm für die per Hand Eingabe genommen und es aus ein andergenommen, blicke da allerdings nicht durch. Jetzt wollte ich nur wissen ob es dafür eine Funktion gibt oder ob es vielleicht eine Standartfunktion für das Einlesen und speichern gibt?

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (22. Januar 2002)

sorry jetzt muss ich mich aber geschlagen geben


----------



## SirNeo (23. Januar 2002)

Kein Problem, ABAP ist auch nicht die gängiste Programmiersprache in diesem Forum, versuchen konnte ich es mal. Und das erste hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen. Wenn ich einfache Fragen zu dem Thema ABAP haben sollte, kann ich die hoffentlich trotzdem mal posten.

Danke
SirNeo


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. Januar 2002)

klar!

bis dann


----------



## Abseiler (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ihr zwei Verzweifelten.

Also, es gibt in SAP eine sogenannte REUSE - Library.
Dort könnt Ihr nach Suchbegriffen oder Modulen Funktionsbausteine aussuchen und die in Euren code einbauen.

Falls Ihr das nicht so schnell findet, im Kontrollfeld (auch OK-Feld) search_sap_menu eingeben und den Suchbegriff eintragen.
Es folgt ein Report mit den entsprechenden Menüpfaden.
Aber Achtung. Der Schlussknoten ( mit TC ) steht immer oben.

Zu den SAP-Funktionsbaustenen noch was.
Natürlich sind die aus dem SAP-Namensraum und können nicht einfach so verändert werden (Entwicklerschlüssel und so).
Also: Funktionsbaustein über die Kopierfunktion einen neuen Kundennamen geben und den dann im eigenen code verwenden.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß Abseiler


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. Oktober 2004)

Junge, bei aller Liebe, aber glaubst du wirklich, das interessiert nach 2¾ Jahren noch irgendjemanden?


----------



## Abseiler (9. Oktober 2004)

Na man kann ja nicht wissen, dass der Allwissende bei so vielen Miniproblemchen auch das Wissen anderen vorenthalten will.

Wenn hier alle so sind behalte ich mein Wissen für mich.
Tschüß Gemeinde
http://www.east-solutions.de


----------

